# Pro Shops



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

Could we get a list of pro shops along with maybe an address or phone # that everyone in Canada goes to. Thanks Erin


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Guess you missed the thread started here a little while ago. Here is a list of what members came up with. Apparently we can’t list contact numbers and web addresses in this forum but you can fill that in yourself (I have).

Dealers

Alberta

calgary archery centre
sherwood park archery lanes
trophy book archery (spruce grove)
red deer archery centre
jim bows archery (calgary)
lane archery (lethbridge)
jodi-lee archery (lloydminster)
stoney creek outfitters (whitecourt)
pipestone creek (millet)
bass pro (calgary)
big timber archery and hunting (grande prairie)
there's also dealers in medicinehat but i can't remember their name.

British Columbia

boormans archery ( new westminster, just out of vancouver)
chilliwack dart and tackle (chilliwack)
hardcore archery (kelowna)
tim's archery world ( chase bc) just opened a few weeks back
boormans archery ( new westminster, just out of vancouver)
chilliwack dart and tackle (chilliwack)
outdoor stores (vernon)
westside stores (salmon arm)
arrowhead taxidermy ( salmon arm)
bearcreek sports (kelowna)
Kootenay Archery (Kevin Evans)


Saskatchewan

no. 1 archery (regina)
battleford bait & tackle
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster, it's on the sask side by about 350' )

Manitoba

heartland archery (winnipeg) - no longer has anything to do with national archery supply in any way. Both are
heights archery (winnipeg)
national archery supply
jo brooks (brandon)

Ontario

Lifetime Sports (Sudbury)
archers nook (london)
the bowshop (kitchener/waterloo)
g & k archery (wallaceburg)
Gobble-N-Grunt (almonte)
ingold archery (woodstock)
jim bow's archery supplies (astorville)
perry's great northern gun & bow shop (sault ste. Marie)
saugeen shafts (peterborough)
south nation archery supply (winchester)
bromley archery (bradford)
bass pro (toronto)
atkins archery & custom strings (se of windsor)
Wilderness Archery and Supplies (Corbeil)
Bait N Bows Archery (Thunder Bay)
Ellwood Epps - Orillia
Tent City Outfitters - Concord
Gagnon Sports - I forget the city
Trombly's Tackle Box - Orillia

Quebec

Londero d Sport / Arc Inter, Saint-Jean-Sur-RichelieuPro Nature Sport (Plessisville)
Arc Elite, Montréal
Mccomber archery *Indian Reserve no tax*

Nova Scotia

jd's shooting and fishing supplies (prospect bay)
raven archery (kentville)
leaves and limbs sports (antigonish)
phil's archery shop (eastern passage)


Distributors

Porcupine Creek Supply, Calgary (PSE, Browning)
Golden Arrow Archery, Regina (Martin, Easton)
Monsens Sporting Goods (Hoyt and Mathews)
Bromley distributes Alpine, Elite and Parker ([email protected]) 800-665-bows
North Silva (Toronto) distribute Bowtech
Bow River Distributors (Bow Island, AB) (Diamond)
G&H Outdoors (Alpine?)
APA Biggar Sk. (the name says it all)


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

thank you


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

my apologies, I have a list in my data base that russ put together, just been hectic as heck lately, I'll make a stickie of it in the next few days 

PintoJK


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I would like to add a few myself....(all Ontario)

Gagnon Sports is in Oshawa to get started
Norris Bait and Tackle in Westport
Eastside Archery in Belleville 
Deep River Outfitters in...yup! you guessed it! Deep River
Field and Range Sport Shooting Supply in Markdale
Wolf's Den in Utopia (Barrie)
Mackies Mountain Archery in Beamsville
Diamond Eye in Blind River
Mid North Shooting Supply in Sudbury

I have at one point in time or another shopped at all of these shops and some of the others already mentioned too.


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

GTS archery and taxitermy (Brampton)


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

B.C. Sports Amos Quebec www.bcsports.biz


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks guys keep them coming


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

badenoch archery, morriston. this is a small shop, and i think it is a part time business. http://www.badenocharchery.com/


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Gretch Outdoors, Mount Forest ON (519) 509-4867


----------



## Stevem63 (Dec 22, 2007)

*In BC*

P&R Archery in Winlaw BC. Ken makes great strings :darkbeer:


----------



## LintBoy (Oct 20, 2005)

"North Pro Sports" in Saskatoon, Sask. is a great little shop.


----------

